# Exploring a Blue Line



## natureman (Sep 30, 2016)

This is my tribute to exploring one of those thin blue lines shown on topographical maps. Shot in September 2016 in the North Georgia Mountains using a Panasonic GH4 camera, set at 4K 30fps. Lenses used were the Panasonic 14-45, 45-175, and Olympus 60mm macro as well as 75-300. Other equipment used was a Benro S-6 tripod, Tascam DR-40 audio recorder, and Rhino Slider V1 carbon. Edited with Edius 5.51 after footage was downsized to 1080. 


<p>.</p>


----------



## fishnguy (Sep 30, 2016)

Nice job!


----------



## Artfuldodger (Sep 30, 2016)

I like the way the music built at the waterfall and subsided into the pool. Very well done.


----------



## natureman (Oct 1, 2016)

Thank you all very much.


----------



## rip18 (Oct 1, 2016)

I always want to know what is around the next corner!  Looks like a good time!


----------



## wvdawg (Oct 2, 2016)

Nice production.


----------



## natureman (Oct 2, 2016)

Thank you all very much for the nice comments.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 2, 2016)

That could well be a PBS intro video for Outdoors in Georgia. Very professionally done.


----------



## nrh0011 (Oct 2, 2016)

nothing short of awesome, I thoroughly enjoyed it! Always wanted to explore more of the topos I look at. Streams are wonderful!


----------



## natureman (Oct 2, 2016)

Thanks, it was a lot of fun to shoot.


----------



## OneCrazyGeek (Oct 3, 2016)

Well done.
Editing great
Timing awesome
Music outstanding.


----------



## swampstalker24 (Oct 3, 2016)

Awesome!   you should try to get a job with NatGeo!


----------



## natureman (Oct 3, 2016)

Thanks guys, my working days for someone else are over.  I just shoot video for fun now.


----------



## carver (Oct 3, 2016)

Another great video Mark,very impressive.


----------

